# Sprocket wheels for crawler tracks



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Does anyone know if the new black sprocket wheels for the HSS tracked snowblowers will also fit an older HS models. They look about the same dimension other than the color. 

If anyone has HSS, what is the outside diameter of the sprocket wheels and the distance between front and rear axle. That might help me determine if the newer sprocket wheel can be retrofit to the older HS models.

Maybe Robert from Honda can answer this question. What is the latest K version of the HSS1332ATD and HSS928ATD?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

aa335 said:


> Does anyone know if the new black sprocket wheels for the HSS tracked snowblowers will also fit an older HS models. They look about the same dimension other than the color.


The lug pitch is different, so you'd need to replace the wheels and tracks as a set. Here are the track (crawler) sizes for all the Honda HS blowers (12cm wide x 60mm pitch):


 16 links: HS522, HS622
 18 links: HS50, HS55, HS70, HS80
 20 links: HS624, HS724
 21 links: HS828, HS928, HS1132, HS1332
 30 links: HS1336 (18cm width)


 HSS blowers are 58.5mm pitch x 21 links



aa335 said:


> What is the latest K version of the HSS1332ATD and HSS928ATD?


The Honda Parts site only shows K0 for HSS machines.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Unfortunately Robert retired from representing Honda on various forums in the middle of last year and hasn't been active since. He was a very valuable resource.


.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

That's just too bad that Robert's retired.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

aa335 said:


> Does anyone know if the new black sprocket wheels for the HSS tracked snowblowers will also fit an older HS models. They look about the same dimension other than the color.
> 
> If anyone has HSS, what is the outside diameter of the sprocket wheels and the distance between front and rear axle. That might help me determine if the newer sprocket wheel can be retrofit to the older HS models.
> 
> Maybe Robert from Honda can answer this question. What is the latest K version of the HSS1332ATD and HSS928ATD?


even though Tabora answered your question, what exactly is the problem? Did you blow a track or wheel for the HS? Used wheels are not too expensive ( I have a ton of them ) but tracks are. Maybe you can pick up a cheap or free donor machine this summer. the HS828-928-1132 are all the same wheels and tracks for example.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Nothing is broken. I was looking to see if I can retrofit my white wheels with the new black wheels. I got tired of cleaning black tar/rubber, orange rust from the white wheels.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

aa335 said:


> Nothing is broken. I was looking to see if I can retrofit my white wheels with the new black wheels. I got tired of cleaning black tar/rubber, orange rust from the white wheels.


you can paint them. i have. it takes some prep. I put several coats of plastic clear primer on first ( specially to prep plastic for paint ) , then a good quality primer , then several coats of good quality exterior paint on them. my first attempts did not work too well until I started using this process. 

I've painted wheels black , gold and red.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> you can paint them. i have. it takes some prep. I put several coats of plastic clear primer on first ( specially to prep plastic for paint ) , then a good quality primer , then several coats of good quality exterior paint on them. my first attempts did not work too well until I started using this process.
> 
> I've painted wheels black , gold and red.


I'm just looking for subtle changes but you are quite bold with those color choices. The black and red one brings me thoughts of an evil superman. The yellow one looks like a highway snowplow. 

Would you mind telling me what paints/primers you used? I want to make sure the paint hold up to the abrasion between wheels and the tracks. Salt, sand, dirt, water, and pressure are really harsh on the paint.


----------

